# Why do people buy too much truck for them? a.k.a Idiots can't drive.



## Flint'n'steel

So about twenty minutes ago I pulled into a gas station to get myself some caffeine and a mobile breakfast. When I came out and started to pull out there were two trucks in front of me. The first one was a dually. The road was your standard two lane road with the yellow line and sidewalks, etc. So he pulls out halfway across the road into the other lane and had to back up. The truck behind him backed up to give him space and then he pulled back out again and did the same thing which led to some minor horn blowing from truck number 2. On the third try he finally figured out how to work a steering wheel and managed to get in the right lane and go. I was slightly amused by this and got to wondering why people buy vehicles they can't handle. So why do people buy vehicles they can't handle? Also any one else got any interesting traffic stories? And just because: :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## rstanek

I have a large truck, without it I can't operate my company, they drive different than a Toyota penis,I mean Prius ,simply because some people don't have a need for a large truck doesn't mean others don't.


----------



## Flint'n'steel

Actually Toyota Prius are not penises. They're more like vaginas. I don't drive one if that's what you were going for. :laugh:


----------



## Redneck

Flint'n'steel said:


> Actually Toyota Prius are not penises. They're more like vaginas. I don't drive one if that's what you were going for. :laugh:


We have had a couple of the Prius & just love them. Handle great & use very little gas.


----------



## Flint'n'steel

******* said:


> We have had a couple of the Prius & just love them. Handle great & use very little gas.


 Well yeah but don't you know that a man is determined by the size of the truck he drives? Or at least that's what guys who suffer from insecurity would have you believe.


----------



## Illini Warrior

the smaller the woman - the bigger the vehicle .... I don't even know how some reach the pedals ....


----------



## Flint'n'steel

Illini Warrior said:


> the smaller the woman - the bigger the vehicle .... I don't even know how some reach the pedals ....


The bigger the lift the smaller the shaft.


----------



## Redneck

Flint'n'steel said:


> Well yeah but don't you know that a man is determined by the size of the truck he drives? Or at least that's what guys who suffer from insecurity would have you believe.


Ha. Around here, we don't drive trucks for show... they are for work. Now go into the city, and then that is a different matter.


----------



## rstanek

I've witnessed a few that can't drive cars also, I have made my share of minor mistakes and inconveniences for people, but I'm not perfect.....


----------



## Flint'n'steel

Just to keep anyone from getting the wrong idea I didn't start this thread with the intention of making fun of anyone. I just thought it was funny and decided to share my experience today and see if anyone had any similar. Now with that being said jokes WILL be made so if you have a thin skin this is not the thread for you.


----------



## hawgrider

Flint'n'steel said:


> So about twenty minutes ago I pulled into a gas station to get myself some caffeine and a mobile breakfast. When I came out and started to pull out there were two trucks in front of me. The first one was a dually. The road was your standard two lane road with the yellow line and sidewalks, etc. So he pulls out halfway across the road into the other lane and had to back up. The truck behind him backed up to give him space and then he pulled back out again and did the same thing which led to some minor horn blowing from truck number 2. On the third try he finally figured out how to work a steering wheel and managed to get in the right lane and go. I was slightly amused by this and got to wondering why people buy vehicles they can't handle. So why do people buy vehicles they can't handle? Also any one else got any interesting traffic stories? And just because: :vs_rocking_banana:


"*Why do people*" 
post idle chit chat irrelevant rants about squat in the "*General Prepper and Survival Talk*" section when clearly there is a Non survival "*General*" section for such drivel that have nothing to do with prepping and survival ?


----------



## Flint'n'steel

hawgrider said:


> "*Why do people*"
> post idle chit chat irrelevant rants about squat in the "*General Prepper and Survival Talk*" section when clearly there is a Non survival "*General*" section for such drivel that have nothing to do with prepping and survival ?


 You act like this is taking up valuable space simply when it's been put in the wrong section. I hate to break it to you but this forum isn't exactly a beehive of activity so a thread being put in the wrong section will not cause the end of the world. Or is it possible that you drive a lifted truck?


----------



## hawgrider

Flint'n'steel said:


> You act like this is taking up valuable space simply when it's been put in the wrong section. I hate to break it to you but this forum isn't exactly a beehive of activity so a thread being put in the wrong section will not cause the end of the world. *Or is it possible that you drive a lifted truck?*


1/2 ton Silverado WT all stock no lift. I have a dollar that says you drive a Prius.

It doesn't take a genius to post in the correct section... Is your name Gene? I'll call you Ugenius. A real man would admit his mistake and own up to his shortcomings.


----------



## Flint'n'steel

hawgrider said:


> 1/2 ton Silverado WT all stock no lift. I have a dollar that says you drive a Prius.
> 
> It doesn't take a genius to post in the correct section... Is your name Gene? I'll call you Ugenius. A real man would admit his mistake and own up to his shortcomings.


A real man wouldn't be a prick about a simple mistake.


----------



## hawgrider

Flint'n'steel said:


> A real man wouldn't be a prick about a simple mistake.


I specialize in being a prick. Its a badge of honor.

Now maybe if your are smarter than you appear you may think about if you are posting in the correct sections from now on.

But then again.... I doubt it.


----------



## Flint'n'steel

hawgrider said:


> 1/2 ton Silverado WT all stock no lift. I have a dollar that says you drive a Prius.


 Really? Well you just lost your dollar. And I suppose in order for me to be a "real man" I'd have to drive a truck right? And also ride a Harley too huh? Tell me what else a "real" man is since you are so obviously the most masculine of all manly men.


----------



## hawgrider

Flint'n'steel said:


> Really? Well you just lost your dollar. And I suppose in order for me to be a "real man" I'd have to drive a truck right? And also ride a Harley too huh? Tell me what else a "real" man is since you are so obviously the most masculine of all manly men.


----------



## Flint'n'steel

Well since we're recommending products here's one for you.


----------



## Redneck

hawgrider said:


> I have a dollar that says you drive a Prius.


So what is wrong with me driving our Prius? Did I miss some memo? If you are offering dollars for all who drive them, I'm available.


----------



## Flint'n'steel

******* said:


> So what is wrong with me driving our Prius? Did I miss some memo? If you are offering dollars for all who drive them, I'm available.


 You didn't miss anything. He's just pissing and moaning because I posted this is general prepper survival talk instead of "general talk". OH MY GAWD!! IT'S THE END OF THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I POSTED IN THE WRONG SECTION!!! SOMEBODY CALL THE NATIONAL GUARD!!! IT'S CHAOS AND ANARCHY!! :vs_shocked::vs_laugh:


----------



## hawgrider

******* said:


> So what is wrong with me driving our Prius? Did I miss some memo? If you are offering dollars for all who drive them, I'm available.


Snowflakes preferred method of transportation.


----------



## hawgrider

Flint'n'steel said:


> You didn't miss anything. He's just pissing and moaning because I posted this is general prepper survival talk instead of "general talk". OH MY GAWD!! IT'S THE END OF THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I POSTED IN THE WRONG SECTION!!! SOMEBODY CALL THE NATIONAL GUARD!!! IT'S CHAOS AND ANARCHY!! :vs_shocked::vs_laugh:


Yeah someone will clean up your mess Im sure. Typical snowflake wait for mom to come down in the basement to wipe you butt for you.

Here is the description of the forum you posted this drivel in. Tell me if it fits Genius?



> General Prepper and Survival Talk(55 Viewing)
> *Ask any question in regards to prepping or survival. Don't worry if its been asked before, we like new comers concerns*.


----------



## Flint'n'steel

You see *******? We're not 'manly men' because we don't drive big trucks to compensate for our little dicks and insecurity. Oh woe is me! I don't drive a big truck to reinforce my fragile sense of masculinity!! What am I to do?!! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Redneck

So now I'm a snowflake? Just because I drive a hybrid? Am I a snowflake because I have solar panels, as well?

This thread sucks now. Thanks.


----------



## Flint'n'steel

Y'know hawgrider im not sure why your screen name is referencing your sex life...


----------



## sideKahr

About the original topic: maybe the guy had it in 4-wheel drive. In 1st gear on a dry pavement, that's too much for a lot of people to handle.


----------



## Flint'n'steel

******* said:


> So now I'm a snowflake? Just because I drive a hybrid? Am I a snowflake because I have solar panels, as well?
> 
> This thread sucks now. Thanks.


No no no man. Solar panels aren't what you need. You need a loud gas guzzling Harley or pickup truck with oversized mud tires and smokestacks so you can rev your engine up at stop lights to let all the losers around see what a man you are.


----------



## hawgrider

Flint'n'steel said:


> Y'know hawgrider im not sure why your screen name is referencing your sex life...


I like pork.


----------



## Flint'n'steel

Thank you. Finally someone who doesn't have time to be a dick.


----------



## Flint'n'steel

hawgrider said:


> I like pork.


You forgot to add 'sword' at the end.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

I drive a Focus hatch, and a F250 Lariat to haul crap; the 250 is lifted from the factory and sucks getting in and Im 5'10".

The only vehicle I had issue with was my boss' exotics - he leaves town and hands me his Maserati, Bentley and Porsche keys...the Bentley brakes are freakin massive and I gave myself whiplash a bunch of times

Ive seen dudes with big ass f350s with 8inch lifts and 35s who couldnt turn or park...seen idiots with GTOs or other manual rice burners smoke their clutches and got to see someone put their 458 into a guard rail in I-270...stuff happens

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## TG

Electric/hybrid cars are sexy.. I jumped my hubby the min he mentioned that he's thinking of buying a Prius or a Tesla, so hot :vs_smile:


----------



## hawgrider

TG said:


> Electric/hybrid cars are sexy.. I jumped my hubby the min he mentioned that he's thinking of buying a Prius or a Tesla, so hot :vs_smile:


Sigh... must be a Canadian/ Russian thing.:vs_smirk:


----------



## Redneck

TG said:


> Electric/hybrid cars are sexy.. I jumped my hubby the min he mentioned that he's thinking of buying a Prius or a Tesla, so hot :vs_smile:


OK, I misspoke. This thread no longer sucks.


----------



## Flint'n'steel

hawgrider said:


> Sigh... must be a Canadian/ Russian thing.:vs_smirk:


Just out of curiosity what's so bad about caring about the environment?


----------



## Redneck

hawgrider said:


> Sigh... must be a Canadian/ Russian thing.:vs_smirk:


You left out Mississippi.


----------



## TG

Nahh not Canadian or Russian thing 

a MAN driving a hybrid or an electric car is the biggest turn-on, there is NOTHING hotter. Solar panels? I'll do anything he likes hehe


----------



## hawgrider

Flint'n'steel said:


> Just out of curiosity what's so bad about caring about the environment?


And there it is! Just as I suspected.

Pure bred SNOWFLAKE!


----------



## Flint'n'steel

******* said:


> You left out Mississippi.


 Another 'Sippian? Greetings brethren. :vs_wave:


----------



## hawgrider

TG said:


> Nahh not Canadian or Russian thing
> 
> a MAN driving a hybrid or an electric car is the biggest turn-on, there is NOTHING hotter. Solar panels? I'll do anything he likes hehe


Nah a man driving a hybrid or an electric car is just plain ass Gay!


----------



## TG

hawgrider said:


> Nah a man driving a hybrid or an electric car is just plain ass Gay!


You wish


----------



## Flint'n'steel

hawgrider said:


> And there it is! Just as I suspected.
> 
> Pure bred SNOWFLAKE!


You have alot of insecurity you know that? Whatsa matter? Did daddy not hug you?


----------



## Flint'n'steel

hawgrider said:


> Nah a man driving a hybrid or an electric car is just plain ass Gay!


Oh I see. Daddy came into your room late at night. Now I understand. My sympathies friend.:crying:


----------



## TG

Last night my hubby said that we need to expand our preps and buy two inflatable kayaks that can be worn like backpacks that we can just throw into our future Tesla :vs_love:
So HOT!!


----------



## hawgrider

Flint'n'steel said:


> You have alot of insecurity you know that? Whatsa matter? Did daddy not hug you?


Not sure how you get that from-
Your a douchebag that can't post in the correct section... but Id guess its from that steel plate in your head from the lobotomy.


----------



## SOCOM42

The amount of idiots driving in this state is unreal.

When I go to the big city, I watch the clowns, they can't even drive Honda's or Toyota's in traffic.

They are afraid to go around others even when there is two feet on either side of them.

When parking, they leave two feet between them and the curb, or take up two slots.


----------



## TG

Hawg, come on! Know when to walk away, what's the point?


----------



## Flint'n'steel

hawgrider said:


> Not sure how you get that from-
> Your a douchebag that can't post in the correct section... but Id guess its from that steel plate in your head from the lobotomy.


 I got that from you calling everyone snowflake and all your fake 'real man' posturing. And I'd rather have a steel plate in my head than be like you and have :vs_poop: in there.


----------



## hawgrider

TG said:


> Hawg, come on! Know when to walk away, what's the point?


Because he's full of douchebaggery. And its fun to watch him get all butt hurt.


----------



## TG

hawgrider said:


> Because he's full of douchbaggery. And its fun to watch him get all butt hurt.


Slow day at work?


----------



## hawgrider

TG said:


> Slow day at work?


Yes Ma'am


----------



## Flint'n'steel

hawgrider said:


> Because he's full of douchebaggery. And its fun to watch him get all butt hurt.


I'm the douchebag huh? I started a simple thread, you came in and started whining, crying, and name calling all because it was in the wrong section but I'm the douchebag? That's some logic you got there.


----------



## hawgrider

******* said:


> So now I'm a snowflake? Just because I drive a hybrid? Am I a snowflake because I have solar panels, as well?
> 
> This thread sucks now. Thanks.


He called your car a vagina.



Flint'n'steel said:


> Actually Toyota Prius are not penises. They're more like vaginas. I don't drive one if that's what you were going for. :laugh:


----------



## hawgrider

Flint'n'steel said:


> I'm the douchebag huh? I started a simple thread, you came in and started whining, crying, and name calling all because it was in the wrong section but I'm the douchebag? That's some logic you got there.


Thanks for making my point... you can not even do a simple task as posting your drivel rant in the correct section. So how could you possibly expect to survive using Flint and Steel in the wild? Your a bic lighter type prepper not a flint and steel survivor.


----------



## Coastie dad




----------



## hawgrider

Coastie dad said:


> View attachment 43537


LOL Yeah life's little pleasures are grand!


----------



## Flint'n'steel

hawgrider said:


> Thanks for making my point... you can not even do a simple task as posting your drivel rant in the correct section. So how could you possibly expect to survive using Flint and Steel in the wild? Your a bic lighter type prepper not a flint and steel survivor.


Thanks for making my point that you're childish and have nothing better to do than piss and moan like a little girl.


----------



## Coastie dad

It makes me smile...
I got screwed out of a good contest last night.....this may make up for it... contestants are a little more committed than last night's good cop/bad cop battle.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

TG said:


> Nahh not Canadian or Russian thing
> 
> a MAN driving a hybrid or an electric car is the biggest turn-on, there is NOTHING hotter. Solar panels? I'll do anything he likes hehe


This is making feel all sorts of conflicted

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

Coastie dad said:


> It makes me smile...
> I got screwed out of a good contest last night.....this may make up for it... contestants are a little more committed than last night's good cop/bad cop battle.


I won't Bogart this joint feel free to jump in anytime...


----------



## hawgrider

Flint'n'steel said:


> I'm the douchebag huh? I started a simple thread, you came in and started whining, crying, *and name calling* all because it was in the wrong section but I'm the douchebag? That's some logic you got there.


^^ Battle cry of the snowflakes!^^

Next up - "Your not allowed in my safe place"


----------



## TG

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> This is making feel all sorts of conflicted


haha fun thread


----------



## hawgrider

TG said:


> *haha fun thread*


Well thats what I was saying too...


----------



## TG

Anyone else has a day off? :vs_laugh:


----------



## SOCOM42

TG said:


> Anyone else has a day off? :vs_laugh:


ME, I have all days off.

Trying to go out and do some work.

Antagonist, we, me, thee, us???

The pattern is there, has been.


----------



## 7052

IBTL! lol :vs_cocktail:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Oh yeah! >Inb4 Thread Lock/Ban

I work from home so I gots all the time to watch this trainwreck

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Oh yeah! >Inb4 *Thread Lock/Ban*
> 
> I work from home so I gots all the time to watch this trainwreck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


It won't be my first rodeo.


----------



## TG

SOCOM42 said:


> ME, I have all days off.
> 
> Trying to go out and do some work.
> 
> Antagonist, we, me, thee, us???
> 
> The pattern is there, has been.


How many triple espressos did you have? hehe


----------



## 7052

Flint'n'steel said:


> Just out of curiosity what's so bad about caring about the environment?


Just to jump in, in a somewhat constructive manner...

Electric cars may not be all that better for the environment in the long run.

Yes, you eliminate/reduce the oil/petrol from the equation, and that's probably a good thing. But, and it's a big but, you increase the demand on the electrical power grid.

At present, the US mostly refuses to allow new nuke plants (litigation, resistance from politicians, etc, etc), and "green" energy like solar, wind, hydro, etc cannot hope to meet even our current needs, and that's not counting electric vehicles. As a result, the only option as we bring more and more electric cars online, is to increase the amount of coal we burn, or the number of coal-burning power plants in use.

Green energy is many years from being viable (expense, infrastructure, etc) on the wide-scale, hydrogen isn't quite ready yet, and the government won't approve sealed thorium reactors for home use (who could afford them if they did approve it). As stated before, additional nuke reactors seem to be DOA, so if we push more and more demand for greater numbers of electric cars, we face one of two options.

1) Burn more coal! Which the greenies will hate and protest.
2) Have supply vs demand issues w/ our electrical grid, worse than the rolling brownouts we have now in many places. This will also reduce the ability to charge the electric cars, leaving people stranded as sure as the gas lines of the late 70's did.

Am I against the concept of electric cars? Nope! However, IMO people need to consider the entire impact of the subject, not just one aspect of it.

_Edited to add..._
I also forgot to add in the instabilities of our current grid from a security perspective. Part of me says "Imagine NYC with nothing but electric vehicles. Lots quieter, less "bad air", etc. Sounds great!" But imagine the massive demand that puts on the grid. Electric providers can't/won't upgrade the grid as it is now, imagine what would happen? Another east-coast power outage like we saw in the 2003 blackout in the northeast? What happens if terrorists attack the grid? Hell, it's not even hardened!

Honestly, I like the idea of electric cars, but without massive infrastructure changes and changes to long-standing political policy I just don't see it happening w/o disaster occurring.


----------



## SOCOM42

TG said:


> How many triple espressos did you have? hehe


I wish I could drink it, tea only.

Have not had one for 25 years.

Some act badly, newcomers should show respect to longtime members, and not act as antagonist.


----------



## TG

I'm not thinking about the environment when I refer to loving electric cars... in your country (United States of America), gasoline is dirt cheap compared to Europe and even Canada. Recharging an electric car here is quarter of the price of gasoline. That's all.


----------



## hawgrider

Just a recap and reality check lets look from the very start to the present time.


Douchebaggery from start to the present. 

Case and point.





Why do people buy too much truck for them? a.k.a Idiots can't drive.
Started by Flint'n'steel, Today 07:47 AM 

General Prepper and Survival Talk
Tinder burning but not igniting to flame
Started by Flint'n'steel, 04-08-2017 06:49 PM

General Prepper and Survival Talk
Was stillness a pleasure to the Apache?
Started by Flint'n'steel, 04-02-2017 08:50 PM 

General Prepper and Survival Talk
Only a handful of active members?
Started by Flint'n'steel, 04-01-2017 06:20 PM 

General Prepper and Survival Talk
Anyone else know more songs that sound like this one?
Started by Flint'n'steel, 04-01-2017 11:47 AM 

General Talk
Am I wrong in thinking the worlds getting tired of globalist bullshit?
Started by Flint'n'steel, 03-29-2017 11:38 PM 

Food, Health and Fitness Survival
Where is your preferred BOL generally speaking?
Started by Flint'n'steel, 03-31-2017 06:56 PM 

General Talk
How is rope made in such long lengths?
Started by Flint'n'steel, 03-31-2017 05:39 PM

General Prepper and Survival Talk
Whats a ballpark figure for land?
Started by Flint'n'steel, 03-29-2017 06:58 PM 

General Prepper and Survival Talk
New guy here with a question for the old & crusty folks.
Started by Flint'n'steel, 03-29-2017 05:32 PM 

General Prepper and Survival Talk
Beginner to fireboards and need advice
Started by Flint'n'steel, 03-29-2017 07:48 PM


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

To piggyback on @Egyas - electric components are not biodegradable and are horrible for the enviornment when the cells/battery banks go bad...not to mention the harm mining for lithium does and most electric cars use a lot of carbon fibers, and petroleum based products (rubber/plastic) to keep the weight down - byproducts of which range from non degradable to poisionous - cyanide is a big byproduct when making crap with nitrogen (which is why Tenifer Glock slides cant be made in the US - too much cyanide)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## rstanek

TG said:


> Anyone else has a day off? :vs_laugh:


Yep, I do, and we are camping.


----------



## Mereel Kestan

I only have problems parking in liberal parking spaces.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

Mereel Kestan said:


> View attachment 43545
> 
> 
> I only have problems parking in liberal parking spaces.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Parking spaces keep getting smaller and smaller. Mine is just a regular cab long bed but its tough finding a spot to fit in these days.

Unless your driving a clown car.


----------



## Coastie dad

See? Some of us enjoy white privilege and had to work. By the time lunch rolls around, the seas have calmed.

Oh, well. I like the Prius. I think it's a great little vehicle to own. If you squeeze them a little they sit in my super duty's bed and give it more traction in snow and ice. And the silver ones make just a hell of a nice looking hood ornament.


----------



## RJAMES

I have been outside all morning shoveling manure out of the barn to put on gardens thought I would take a shower and get out of the shit by spending a minute to check the forum. You guys typing more shit this morning than will fit in the back of my truck. 

To the OP point. I do not know but I agree I see a lot of "trucks" that are huge, lifted, fancy paint or chrome and are never used to haul anything. Trucks without a hitch. Who does that? 

I only ever drive my 2005 Dodge 4x4 2500 when I have something to haul . I have bumper pull hitches in three sizes, agricultural 5th wheel and RV 5th wheel. As I said it currently has load of manure in the back to be dropped at a friends garden on Saturday. It rarely gets driven unless hauling something. 

I never knew I was gay - you do know gay means a happy person - right? But I do have a hybred Honda Civic 2003 with almost 200000 on it. I used to have a job that I had to do a lot of driving for and got mileage. I was able to purchase the car and pay for all of my gas and insurance and put money in the bank for what I got paid in mileage from the job. The car is what is driven unless I have a big group of people or am hauling something. From what I have heard chicks dig it. 

Hybreds get good gas mileage and thus as a prepper vehicle have an advantage over a similar sized vehicle. Civic is not going to pull a big trailer but if what you want to do is to drive 4 people from Columbus Ohio to Kansas City Missouri without having to stop for gas it will do it. Your bladder distance may vary based on age, coffee intake and pregnancy status. 

You all have a nice day.


----------



## hawgrider

RJAMES said:


> I have been outside all morning shoveling manure out of the barn to put on gardens thought I would take a shower and get out of the shit by spending a minute to check the forum. You guys typing more shit this morning than will fit in the back of my truck.
> 
> To the OP point. I do not know but I agree I see a lot of "trucks" that are huge, lifted, fancy paint or chrome and are never used to haul anything. Trucks without a hitch. Who does that?
> 
> I only ever drive my 2005 Dodge 4x4 2500 when I have something to haul . I have bumper pull hitches in three sizes, agricultural 5th wheel and RV 5th wheel. As I said it currently has load of manure in the back to be dropped at a friends garden on Saturday. It rarely gets driven unless hauling something.
> 
> I never knew I was gay - *you do know gay means a happy person - right?* B*ut I do have a hybred Honda Civic 2003 *with almost 200000 on it. I used to have a job that I had to do a lot of driving for and got mileage. I was able to purchase the car and pay for all of my gas and insurance and put money in the bank for what I got paid in mileage from the job. The car is what is driven unless I have a big group of people or am hauling something. From what I have heard chicks dig it.
> 
> Hybreds get good gas mileage and thus as a prepper vehicle have an advantage over a similar sized vehicle. Civic is not going to pull a big trailer but if what you want to do is to drive 4 people from Columbus Ohio to Kansas City Missouri without having to stop for gas it will do it. Your bladder distance may vary based on age, coffee intake and pregnancy status.
> 
> You all have a nice day.


That meaning of Gay is past tense. Just like the rainbow is no longer a rainbow.

And friends don't let friends ride rice...


----------



## RedLion

Last time I checked it was coal that is powering most "electric" cars. Quite ironic really.......As far as bad drivers go, there are way too many of them and I would more than there used to be with so man texting fools....


----------



## T-Man 1066

Wow. Ill throw my hat into the ring. My F-350 diesel vs a Prius:

Hauling twelve 5x5 round bales at a time... F-350
18000+ lb loaded grain wagons 15 miles one way to the elevator (25-40 trips at harvest)... F-350
Hauling air compressor, welder, 100 gallon fuel tank, and tools to broken equipment in the field... F-350
Getting back out of said field because of mud and ditches... F-350
Hauling pallets of seed, 425 gallon water tanks, firewood, or 12' bars of material to be used in the shop... F-350
Hitting a deer while rural driving... F-350
Being hit by city slicker while in town... F-350
Generating profit with your daily driver... F-350
Parking in tight parking stalls at city slicker stores like starbucks and boutique stores... Prius

The winner:

F-350... 8
Prius... 1


----------



## TG

I can't even imagine owning a pickup in Ontario with current gas prices, sooo much cheaper in US! We laugh when we hear you guys complain about your gas prices 
A lot of my neighbours own hybrids or electric, we're next..


----------



## SOCOM42

TG said:


> I can't even imagine owning a pickup in Ontario with current gas prices, sooo much cheaper in US! We laugh when we hear you guys complain about your gas prices
> A lot of my neighbours own hybrids or electric, we're next..


TG, you are aware that the imperial gallon is larger than a US gallon?

I would never own an electric car, ever!

Every time I see one, I think of that piece of shit O'thigger and him forcing that crap on us.

If it is O'thigger approved, I will never own it.


----------



## TG

SOCOM42 said:


> TG, you are aware that the imperial gallon is larger than a US gallon?
> 
> I would never own an electric car, ever!
> 
> Every time I see one, I think of that piece of shit O'thigger and him forcing that crap on us.
> 
> If it is O'thigger approved, I will never own it.


Yes, I am aware of the difference lol
No one if forcing anyone to own an electric car, it's a personal choice.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

It isn't they be 'too much truck to handle'. They would drive like that if they were in a Smart Car.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

TG said:


> I can't even imagine owning a pickup in Ontario with current gas prices, sooo much cheaper in US! We laugh when we hear you guys complain about your gas prices
> A lot of my neighbours own hybrids or electric, we're next..


My GMC Sierra gets 17.2 MPG, but it weighs 6,080 pounds. :vs_cool:
If a Prius ever ran a red light and got T-boned by me there wouldn't be much left. :vs_whistle:
I might have to engage the 4WD to crawl off the wreckage.:vs_lol:

When I hitch my camper trailer to her, mileage drops to 9.5 MPG.:vs_snail:


----------



## 8301

My kid (who doesn't live with me) wanted a big truck when he got his license last year but I said no. I knew he would bump into things with a vehicle that large, instead I got him a small car but not too small.

but,,,, if the now 18 yr old boy doesn't start earning more money ( work at least 30 hrs a week ) within 60 days he will lose that car. In addition the car is now limited from driving more than 2 miles from his home (I'm installing a tracking device) which is the distance to the local grocery store. I read him the riot act this morning after I learned he quit his job 2 weeks ago and lied to me about it. Instead of work he's been sitting around the house playing video games and visiting friends. His mother also thought he was still going to work. 

Yes, I'm pissed. I told him he could either get a job fast or use his very limited savings to buy a bicycle.

If he does get a job he will have limited use of the car to get to work only for a while.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

When I was a young pup, back when Moses was a corporal, I got my permit to ride a motorcycle at age 14. Freedom! Wheels!
At 16 I got my full drivers license, and shortly after my very own 1956 Bel Air 2-door sedan, V-8, 3 speed w/overdrive. Used to whip Ford butt at the street drags. I guess I was cut out to be wild, from a young age.

Things were different in the 50's and 60's.


----------



## Smitty901

Try driving any Truck that has rail road high rail wheel attached dam foot ball field to turn it a round. As for electric. I purchase a Hybrid Ford C MAX not because it was a Hybrid but in spite of it. The vehicle fit our needs prefect. I have grown to like the Hybrid part of it. We will see how long the battery's hold up.


----------



## 8301

Smitty901 said:


> Try driving any Truck that has rail road high rail wheel attached dam foot ball field to turn it a round. As for electric. I purchase a Hybrid Ford C MAX not because it was a Hybrid but in spite of it. The vehicle fit our needs prefect. I have grown to like the Hybrid part of it. We will see how long the battery's hold up.


Prius batteries hold up about 4 1/2 years average but rarely over 5 if driven daily.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

John Galt said:


> Prius batteries hold up about 4 1/2 years average but rarely over 5 if driven daily.


And a replacement is almost $2,000 wholesale.


----------



## 8301

You guys know that I'm all about electric power but when it comes to a vehicle I believe we're still a few years away before battery technology is what I want in a vehicle. I tend to buy used and drive it until the wheels are about to fall off so I'll hold off on an electric vehicle for now.

Current vehicles, truck has over 310,000 miles now, jeep is over 30 years old and little car is over 40 years old. Motorcycles are also old with one being an '84. All still run and drive beautifully but sometimes are a bit cranky on cold mornings. They have character and make you actually drive them instead of the "point and go" modern cars which I find boring to drive.

Heck, even my tractor is over 30 years old.


----------



## A Watchman

Hot Damn!! We aint had a pissin' contest this good in a while here. Congratulations boys!

Now, to the matter at hand:

I am 6'2" and ya damn straight I drive a Ford F-150 crew cab 4 wheel drive truck with a 3" lift kit on 33 inch tires. A common ride in NE Texas. As to my penis .... I am pretty sure no one wants to go there.

Maybe its a regional thing, but a Prius is not a common ride here by any swinging dicks. 
An electric car? You find one in NE Texas and I guarantee you just found a liberal.


----------



## TG

Blah blah penis blah blah haha


----------



## Smitty901

rice paddy daddy said:


> And a replacement is almost $2,000 wholesale.


 They are covered in my extended warranty so if that is the case, it will cost me $100. The C Max is a fair size vehicle. It has been getting between 35-42 MPG Depending on how cold it is and how long wife leaves it running in winter.
When driven in town it runs around 45MPG. It is at it's best in city driving of course. Also when you hit the fuel on this thing it does move.


----------



## A Watchman

Smitty901 said:


> They are covered in my extended warranty so if that is the case, it will cost me $100. The C Max is a fair size vehicle. It has been getting between 35-42 MPG Depending on how cold it is and how long wife leaves it running in winter.
> When driven in town it runs around 45MPG. It is at it's best in city driving of course. Also when you hit the fuel on this thing it does move.


Up until 3 years ago, I traveled regularly all over the US. I have rented quite a few hybrids, however I likely would not buy one. My wife's Kia Optima gets over 30 MPG. Surprisingly, it is comfortable for me to get in and out of.


----------



## T-Man 1066

Don't get me wrong.. some cars are plenty cool. I have had a few. 91 Mustang built 351, 70 Mercury Cyclone GT with a 460 PI, 78 Ranchero GT with mild 351c. They were fun, not real useful. Trucks are useful.


----------



## Smitty901

A Watchman said:


> Up until 3 years ago, I traveled regularly all over the US. I have rented quite a few hybrids, however I likely would not buy one. My wife's Kia Optima gets over 30 MPG. Surprisingly, it is comfortable for me to get in and out of.


 The hybrid C Max is clearly at it best in town. If we are in town running earns it gets as high as 46-49 mpg with braking recharging. The down side for us is we don't live in town and are often out side it's best use for Electric. Speed is also a part of it best when below 62 mph. 56K on it now and if I had it to do all over I would do it again . And Part of it I purchased the car right. The right day the right every thing and the prices was almost half what I would have paid for anything else with the options and the ability to do what we needed it to do. Only two things I did not get on it was sun roof and self parking.
The life time average on the car is currently 41 MPG not bad for the size. To have a vehicle with the room it has in non hybrid the average MPG is 25. My car is a Focus it averages 35-38 mpg it is seldom driven in town.


----------



## A Watchman

hawgrider said:


> Because he's full of douchebaggery. And its fun to watch him get all butt hurt.


I love that word!

Douchbaggery .... from the urban dictionary.

The greatest word of all time, simple yet pleasing in its onomatopoeic beauty. For one to commit douchebaggery, he/she is not limited to but may include some or perhaps all of the following behaviors:

- the wearing of flat-billed baseball caps backwards 
- using an enormous amount of gel to spike the hair porcupine style 
- wearing polo shirts or any other type of shirt with the collar popped, a disgusting gesture that should've died in the 1980s with parachute pants 
- the sideways peace sign gesture 
- overdone pursing of the lips 
- too many visits to the tanning salon 
- pointing at oneself, holding up beer cans, or making other obscenely immature gestures in solo or group photos 
- following trends for the sake of fitting in (see "goatee") 
- adding "The" or the suffix "-ster" to one's name, as in "The Rickster"


----------



## 7052

A Watchman said:


> Up until 3 years ago, I traveled regularly all over the US. I have rented quite a few hybrids, however I likely would not buy one. My wife's Kia Optima gets over 30 MPG. Surprisingly, it is comfortable for me to get in and out of.


That hit me right at home. I had a older Dodge Durango as my only vehicle for many years. But I knew I was going to be changing jobs, and was sure I would wind up commuting into Shitcago daily, I knew the Durango would bankrupt me in fuel costs. So I went out and bought a 2015 KIA Soul brand new. Why? Very fuel efficient, as a "big guy" that is also 6'2" (almost) I fit very comfortable in one. I had rented one on two separate occasions for work travel and loved them.

We used the Kia on our "scouting trips" up into Wisconsin to find land, and in some of the places we went (like where we eventually purchased property) we got some strange looks driving this "little car" down fire roads, etc. It's definitely a regional thing, based I'm assuming on need, roads, etc), but almost everyone up there has a truck. I think we saw only two or three other small cars on our first trip. We've seen more on return trips, but still not many.

Last trips made up were in the new Ford F150, and other then the "Flatlander" license plate from Hellinois, no one looks twice. lol


----------



## Chipper

The guys wife had to drive his truck for the first time while her little POS was in the shop. 

Simple reason. Was it worth 10 pages??

My wife can't drive my diesel dually either.


----------



## A Watchman

Flint'n'steel said:


> I hate to break it to you but this forum isn't exactly a beehive of activity so a thread being put in the wrong section will not cause the end of the world. Or is it possible that you drive a lifted truck?


Yea not a beehive here, ya see were kinda picky about who we let hang around here long term. The jury is still out on you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Chipper said:


> The guys wife had to drive his truck for the first time while her little POS was in the shop.
> 
> Simple reason. Was it worth 10 pages??
> 
> My wife can't drive my diesel dually either.


Heck, son, my wife used to drive an 18 wheeler.
Her daily driver is a Silverado 2500 HD crew cab 4WD diesel.
In fact, up here in rural North Florida a LOT of women drive pickups.


----------



## MisterMills357

Illini Warrior said:


> the smaller the woman - the bigger the vehicle .... I don't even know how some reach the pedals ....


Bingo! Chicks really dig big trucks and SUV's, it gives them a sense of power, that they don't ordinarily have. (I heard that on talk radio a few years ago.)


----------



## MisterMills357

TG said:


> Electric/hybrid cars are sexy.. I jumped my hubby the min he mentioned that he's thinking of buying a Prius or a Tesla, so hot :vs_smile:


The Tesla looks good, and I thought that it was some fancy English car (eg, a Bently),the first time that I saw it.


----------



## bigdogmom

You know what I hate? When people in small cars (yes, mostly Priuses) pull out in front of me on a highway (going 55 plus) and think I can somehow stop my 10,000 pound diesel Excursion on a dime...it happens almost daily.

Droid did it!


----------



## Slippy

bigdogmom said:


> You know what I hate? When people in small cars (yes, mostly Priuses) pull out in front of me on a highway (going 55 plus) and think I can somehow stop my 10,000 pound diesel Excursion on a dime...it happens almost daily.
> 
> Droid did it!


I know what you mean BDM!

Something I see more often than one would think is some dude on a rice rocket, usually a big fat black guy bent over the handlebars bearing his plumbers crack and hauling ass down the center line of the interstate passing cars/trucks. While I don't care to see anyone wreck and die, I will admit that I have wished a time or twelve that I get to witness an 18 wheeler taking out said fat--ass crack showing rice rocket rider...:vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman

Just returned from Lowes getting some needed materials, smiled as I had ample room to haul my load and secure it PROPERLY. May God bless trucks and the fortunate folks who own one!


----------



## Denton

MisterMills357 said:


> The Tesla looks good, and I thought that it was some fancy English car (eg, a Bently),the first time that I saw it.


Feller at work has a Tesla. The thing is something else. Takes off like a super silent rocket.


----------



## sargedog

I have nightmares periodically that I own a Prius type vehicle. Then I wake up from said nightmare in a sweat and trembling, then I remember my F-150 is setting in the driveway. Those nightmares are almost as bad as the ones where I have no ammo for my guns. The same in both, I won't be out of ammo anytime soon and won't be selling my truck either.


----------



## Slippy

Rumor has it that one surprisingly handsome middle aged extremely intelligent F150 owning and very knowedgeable man gets below 40,000 rounds he starts to sweat and breaks out in hives...just sayin' :tango_face_grin:



sargedog said:


> I have nightmares periodically that I own a Prius type vehicle. Then I wake up from said nightmare in a sweat and trembling, then I remember my F-150 is setting in the driveway. Those nightmares are almost as bad as the ones where I have no ammo for my guns. The same in both, I won't be out of ammo anytime soon and won't be selling my truck either.


----------



## T-Man 1066

Slippy said:


> Rumor has it that one surprisingly handsome middle aged extremely intelligent F150 owning and very knowedgeable man gets below 40,000 rounds he starts to sweat and breaks out in hives...just sayin' :tango_face_grin:


Slip, I have a F-350, not a 150... Otherwise the rest of the description is right on the money. :vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman

T-Man 1066 said:


> Slip, I have a F-350, not a 150... Otherwise the rest of the description is right on the money. :vs_laugh:


No hard feelings, but I am certain Slip was referring to everyone's fav Watchman.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Couldn't have been me 'cause my F-150 hasn't run since I parked by the barn in fall of 2007.


----------



## sargedog

Well I did just have a birthday a couple of weeks ago. Below 40,000 well I guess I could use a few more rounds.:glasses:


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I have an F-150 4X4 crew cab and love it. A truck is a tool pure and simple, not a show car. I will never go without a full size truck again. The crew cab is a first for me. All my previous trucks have been extended. When going somewhere as a family it is really good. The boys like the space/leg room they get. My wife has a KIA Sorrento crossover. When I/we have to go somewhere that is an extended distance away the KIA gets used for the gas mileage.

The big 3 and their union employees can blow me. I never buy new. I am not going to support unions. Plus the depreciation sucks. I bought my $40,000.00 truck with 60,000 miles on it for $25,000.00 plus add in the extended warranty. My wife's KIA is a lease. She generally likes a new vehicle every few years so we tried a lease this time. Its due to get turned in, in November. We are thinking of buying a good used vehicle for around $6 or 7K and with the money we will save on payment and insurance pay off some bills quicker plus our 15 will be going thru drivers training soon.


----------



## T-Man 1066

A Watchman said:


> No hard feelings, but I am certain Slip was referring to everyone's fav Watchman.


Everybody has a favorite watchman??? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## 8301

What kills me are the people who drive a "truck" with a tiny 4' long bed...
or jack it up so high you can't load anything in the bed without a ladder.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

John Galt said:


> What kills me are the people who drive a "truck" with a tiny 4' long bed...
> or jack it up so high you can't load anything in the bed without a ladder.


I don't own a farm and I don't use my truck for a business and my short bed (I think it's a 6' bed) does pretty good. Kind of sucks with long lumber. What doesn't fit, fits in my landscaping trailer.

I do agree with you about raising the truck excessively. A truck is a tool and if you can't use it then your kind of a moron, LOL.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy

My GMC 1500 has a 5 1/2 foot bed, because it is a crew cab. To get a crew cab with a longer bed I would have had to go to a 2500 Heavy Duty.
And as an old hot rodder, short beds rule!! Even my Fords were short beds, 6 1/2 feet.
Long beds and 2500's are for old geezers. Case in point - that's what my wife drives.
I've got a 5X10 utility trailer if I need extra capacity.

I chose the crew cab so my dogs could ride with space. Anyone who carries their dog/dogs in an open bed are azzholes. Just my humble opinion.:vs_no_no_no:
And leather seats so they could be wiped clean if muddied by dogs.

(I'm a farmer with livestock - smell me :vs_poop


----------



## SGG

Yall are making me miss my F1shitty
Almost blew the crappy 20" Pirelli tires with that load of lumber haha

If I'd gotten the 5.0 instead of that POS ecoboost I'd still have it...maybe


----------



## Medic33

well I agree if you can't handle it or operate it you shouldn't.
I drove a tractor trailer aka 18 wheeler otr for a few years after I retired, some of the stuff you see out there can be mind blowing.


----------



## A Watchman

SGG said:


> Yall are making me miss my F1shitty
> Almost blew the crappy 20" Pirelli tires with that load of lumber haha
> 
> If I'd gotten the 5.0 instead of that POS ecoboost I'd still have it...maybe


Nice truck, looks like mine except I run 18 inch wheels w 295/75 tires. Several members here have that same 4WD crew cab model. I have the 5.4 liter engine and it will pull a beast of a load. It will not get over 16 mpg however.


----------



## SGG

A Watchman said:


> Nice truck, looks like mine except I run 18 inch wheels w 295/75 tires. Several members here have that same 4WD crew cab model. I have the 5.4 liter engine and it will pull a beast of a load. It will not get over 16 mpg however.


I loved it. I swapped the Pirelli's out pretty quick. I liked the look of the 20s and even owning my own remodeling company, I tried not to work too hard haha. The 18s are a way better work truck choice.

My ecocrap was quick! Tuned it, drag raced it, hit 13s!
Mine was a 2011, first year of the ecoboost...traded it off before it blew up. Had a warranty but I'd rather have something I could trust. 
Wouldn't you know it, Ford releases a TSB to fix the timing chain issues one week after the dealership blew me off about my issue. Oh and the dealership also gave me a flat tire for free


----------



## Leon

Flint'n'steel said:


> So about twenty minutes ago I pulled into a gas station to get myself some caffeine and a mobile breakfast. When I came out and started to pull out there were two trucks in front of me. The first one was a dually. The road was your standard two lane road with the yellow line and sidewalks, etc. So he pulls out halfway across the road into the other lane and had to back up. The truck behind him backed up to give him space and then he pulled back out again and did the same thing which led to some minor horn blowing from truck number 2. On the third try he finally figured out how to work a steering wheel and managed to get in the right lane and go. I was slightly amused by this and got to wondering why people buy vehicles they can't handle. So why do people buy vehicles they can't handle? Also any one else got any interesting traffic stories? And just because: :vs_rocking_banana:


You want to hear a funny one from today? I don't know if you seen my coyote hunting posts but I been keeping with these guys dave and his neighbor's son pete going after a coyote problem in north georgia well I got one for you.

There is this dually pete drives used to be his dads it's a dodge 2500 they haul hay and feed with it. I had said earlier last week after we got stuck in a flash flood dude this thing needs new tires. They were like road retreads all around no tread to them much of anything but rain. zigzag tread. So we hunted and they got one was a big one too it was around 6 when we were like hey let's get some mexican. We went got some tacos and as we headed back the god dang sky opened up right on us again and we were laughing about it doing like 80 on the highway and then 60 and then 40 and pete is like screw this we do 20. There was perfect whiteout, I mean you couldn't see five feet ahead and we hit this friggin section of concrete highway and he feels the truck hydroplane.

We're doing 20 mind you, he hits the brakes and the truck just carries on down the road like it's a sheet of glass. NO braking whatsoever. Light turns red. He pumps the brakes. AGAIN this 2500 is like a slip and slide. Oh shit oh SHIT!

Damn thing slid like right up to the line and the ABS started popping, but by then we were all but stopped. He swore up and down that the road just got slick and we were busting his ass like let me drive next time it was funny.

BUT when I went to go home I went past the same stretch in my FJ cruiser with expensive off road tires and he wasn't incorrect- the roadway was made of concrete and like they went over that shit with a polisher or something because a long length of it near that red light is so slick I spun tires at a green light in 4 wheel drive. Like maybe 1200rpm. all four tires. So I kinda have to shut up about it next run.


----------



## MisterMills357

A Watchman said:


> Just returned from Lowes getting some needed materials, smiled as I had ample room to haul my load and secure it PROPERLY. May God bless trucks and the fortunate folks who own one!


Amen, brother,a PU can't be beat as a load hauling vehicle. I think that the rest of the world secretly envy's Americans,because we drive PU trucks...and they don't.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## MisterMills357

Denton said:


> Feller at work has a Tesla. The thing is something else. Takes off like a super silent rocket.


Yeah, it is silent,a fella could get run over with one, and never hear it coming. I guess that they will figure out an answer to that as time goes on.


----------

